

The Founder Dilemma: Risk, Equity Dilution, And Term Sheets - oguz
http://tech.li/2012/02/the-founder-dilemma-risk-equity-dilution-term-sheets/

======
flom
I have a question for the more experienced HN users: is the author correct in
asserting that in the "real world," being a co-founder of a startup is
considered unemployed if there isn't a successful exit? I always thought that
building a product from start to finish that has users is considered good
experience to employers, even if it turns out not to be a sustainable
business.

